# Bleb recision



## codedog (May 6, 2009)

Patient had a trabeculectomy about a month ago,  Today patient had a leaky cystic bleb. Would this be a revision of a trabeculectomy 66185 or  cpt code 66250 revision  of operative wound ? any feedbacks ?  thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 8, 2009)

I have used 66250 w/ dx 998.31


----------

